# 280Zx T



## Exile(SK-member) (Jul 23, 2004)

How much hp does a stock 280zx turbo have?? What's the most boost it can handle?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

boost probably around 10psi with no intercooler.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

Stock horsepower is about 180hp and torque was about 200. It feels like more than that though, as the lag is quite noticeable. The cars really aren't that heavy compared with todays cars either. Not many zx's will be over 3000 lbs. Mine is right at 3000 lbs and it is a 2+2 model with t-tops and ac. Some people have run some pretty high boost without an intercooler. The engine is pretty forgiving with its low compression ratio and tendency to run rich (has 7.5:1 compression ratio). 10 psi is easy with stock everything. Mine spikes to around 8 psi and I haven't modified the waste-gate at all. Most run around 7 psi stock. Depends on the car and how it has aged!


----------



## Exile(SK-member) (Jul 23, 2004)

> It feels like more than that though, as the lag is quite noticeable.


 Yea that lag is killer, but most of the time it makes up for it. I pushing 7psi, wanna add more. Been looking around for parts ebay, and other places. Can't find many 280 t parts, mostly 300 and 350. Any places?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

The L28 is a pretty bad ass engine. With just more boost (and the turbo doesn't lose efficiency until 12.5 psi) and some BPU's like intake, EXHAUST-(a MUST on turbo cars) and mabe an FMU you could see around 250HP, possibly more, and that's at the wheels, with plenty of body squating torque<---you know what I'm talking about.

BTW, with 7.5:1 compression, you can run all of 15psi safely on that factory T3. I used to run 16 psi non intercooled with 7.8:1 compression on My Z.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> The L28 is a pretty bad ass engine. With just more boost (and the turbo doesn't lose efficiency until 12.5 psi) and some BPU's like intake, EXHAUST-(a MUST on turbo cars) and mabe an FMU you could see around 250HP, possibly more, and that's at the wheels, with plenty of body squating torque<---you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> BTW, with 7.5:1 compression, you can run all of 15psi safely on that factory T3. I used to run 16 psi non intercooled with 7.8:1 compression on My Z.


The L28 is the RB26s bigger older brother. Pretty stout and capable engine.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

All you need is a manual boost controller and a aftermarket boost gauge. You could probably get both under 100 bucks and put out some serious ponies. I was playing with my 300ZX and I rev up to 2700 and pop the clutch in 1st and she just takes off. About 1/4 of wheel spin and she's off. Of soure I'm scared my gas tank is almost going to hit the ground but it hasn't yet. The ass of the car drops like crazy (3- 4 1/2") Might be cuz my shocks and springs are shot but it is awesome for takeoffs.


----------

